# How much to charge two color on front and one color on the back



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone asked for a quote: For two color on front and one color on the back.Quantity 3 dozen tees and 2 dozen tank.
.
on the back it will be only text" big text.
on the front will be the name of the place across the tshirt and next to the text a small graphic 3"x4"
Thank you


----------



## jackmcginn (Jun 12, 2011)

Are they supplying the shirts?

Around here you'd usually charge a setup fee per screen.
Say $40 a screen and then work out a price for your labor?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We charge about a $1.20 per color, per location. So, $3.60, the setup charge, plus the t-shirts and any t-shirt markup. Don't forget any art charges.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

selanac said:


> We charge about a $1.20 per color, per location. So, $3.60, the setup charge, plus the t-shirts and any t-shirt markup. Don't forget any art charges.


 No, they are not,
ok, you said $3.60
*G2000 Gildan Ultra Cotton Tee*
they cost 1.95
*A815 Anvil Women's Heavyweight Tank Top cost.3.49*


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I would charge $6.80 each. This is for the printing and the set up only.
I mark up the shirts 50%


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where do you get Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton Tee's for $1.95?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

tsf sportware, pompano beach, fl
on white


----------



## DLscreening (May 5, 2010)

I charge:
2 color front: $1.82
1 color back: $1.20
3 screens @ $30 each, or $20 each for just text 
**I mark the sale price on the t-shirt up 40%


----------

